# recommend a game?



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Since I've gotten her, I've wanted to stretch my computer's legs a bit. I've had it for about two years now and have barely used it to its potential. It's a 2.40 ghz quad-core processor with 8 gigs of ram and 1 gig of dedicated video memory.

I've played F.E.A.R., and the Perseus Mandate add-on and Crysis. I've never seen such sweet graphics in a game before! The water and the landscapes were breathtaking!

Anyway, I want to know if you know of any games that'll really provide that sense of wow for me. Y'know?


----------



## EscapeThisNet (Dec 9, 2010)

If you liked Crysis, COD 6 would be nice too.

I would have suggested COD 5. but it talks about old wars. it is nice though, but not as much as Crysis.


----------



## proxious (Dec 16, 2010)

EscapeThisNet said:


> If you liked Crysis, COD 6 would be nice too.
> 
> I would have suggested COD 5. but it talks about old wars. it is nice though, but not as much as Crysis.


 yes indeed COD is good


----------



## Bethaney (May 7, 2012)

*This is pretty good I hear.*

All of my friends and family are gushing over the game play and graphics of Aion. It's supposed to be great. I've never actually played it though. It requires an excellent computer.


----------



## dtran09 (Aug 21, 2012)

Play Journey on PS3. It will change how you see video games (it did for me).


----------



## erroesonly (Sep 5, 2013)

Maybe I'm just odd buy Spyro always does it for me.


----------



## Crayfish73 (Sep 11, 2013)

My friends are getting anxious for the new consoles so they are going back and playing lesser known and older games...they keep trying to get me to get Payday for the XBOX 360....bank robbery game. It feels like a bank robbery every time I have to shell out $60 for a new game.


----------



## yayato (Feb 26, 2014)

I was playing League, I do not know whether it suitable for you or not? I just started playing.


----------



## Cody5992 (Nov 20, 2014)

Last Guardians


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Skyrim with the hd patches and numerous mods you can do for detail.


----------



## wilburngweston (Jan 12, 2015)

Call of duty advance warfare


----------



## Cody5992 (Nov 20, 2014)

Candy Frenzy


----------



## lonerjack (Apr 4, 2017)

Maybe Gwent? It's great card game  Or Star Crusade CCG if you like that kind of games


----------

